# vet consult advice for anxiety



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

As you may know I am dealing with dog/fear aggression with Athena.I am trying my best to follow the trainers advice but sometimes it isn't working.We are trying to work on the focus command so I can get her attention before the trigger comes near.If there are no distractions I can get her to look but she won't hold it.I can get her close to the neighbors penned up dogs but haven't been able to find other dogs to practice on.I have notices that most of her outbursts with her sister are stress related.We took a walk through town yesterday on the path they put in and didn't come across any dogs, but we passed people,bikes and there was traffic next to us.After that she had 3 or 4 different outbursts with Lexi.The last straw was an unprovoked fight on the bed.She just had a look in her eyes and she was panting non stop in her kennel.It ended with me giving her 2 Benadryl and banning her from the furniture.I am just wondering if she is that stressed or anxious if a medication would calm her enough to get through training her that other dogs are not the enemy.I realize she may never be a dog lover but I need to at least get her to relax a little around them.I don't want a dog that is all doped up either.I am trying to read aggression books also.The one I am reading now talks about calming touches that I need to look over more and practice.What would you guys and gals do?She clearly shows signs of anxiety so is it fair to her to not be treated for it?I will attach my other training tread if wanted.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would try melatonin vs the benadryl. Benadryl can make a dog more anxious, and melatonin is a natural relaxant. I use human grade. 
http://doghealth1.com/2008/02/melatonin-for-anxiety-in-dogs/


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

How much melatonin would you give?Athena is between 65-70 lbs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would give 2 of the 300mcg tabs or try one first, see if(how) it affects her...last week we had severe storms go thru and I gave Kacie and Onyx 2 (they are 85-90#'s) they slept thru them without being anxious and pacing. The night before when it stormed they would not settle at all. I have given Kacie only one in the past, and it didn't affect her. 
Its really cheap, too Walmart has 120 tabs for less than $4.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've tried them for myself before but it didn't work on me.I'm willing to try most anything to get her nerves calm.Now in Athena's case should I try it every day? How would I give it for all the time anxiety not just say storm anxiety?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet suggested this for Onyx who had the same problems as Allie at that age~ anti-anxiety med that she said works wonders. it is Amitriptyline(elavil) Check out this link:
http://www.petcarerx.com/pcrx/HealthGuide/Medications/Medication.aspx?mid=10162
I never used it so can't comment on it. Onyx at maturity has overcome most of her issues.
I believe you can give melatonin daily, but should talk w/ a behaviorist or your vet. The elavil is a daily drug.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll look it over.I use that for a preventative med for my migraines.It has helped me tremendously with them.It seems to be a multi purpose drug.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Have you looked for a natural/holistic vet? Perhaps acupuncture might help and be more of a natural help?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Benadryl? Never heard of that for dogs. When I brought up Melatonin for mine my vet said it's ok, but it's more for sleep time. 

I would look into Bach's Flowers, they helped my dogs (Nissa more than Riley).

But before I spent anymore money on trying this or that I would first have her thyroid tested. If she's got thyroid problems, all the training and meds prescription or otherwise, aren't going to do much good if she's got thyroid dysfunction. From someone who's been there and done that, you can save yourself a whole lot of money, heartache and frustration if you do this first. Thyroid illnesses kind of masquerade as other things such as fear aggression, aggression towards other dogs, other aggression tendencies. Had I listened to people about the thyroid at least a year ago, I could have saved myself probably $8,000 in failed attempts trying to make my dog better. And that is absolutely NOT an inflated figure.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't doubt that figure either.With her training and stomach issues I'm a few thousand into it.I'll double check with my vet if it has been done and see what he says.I just feel so bad for her.She is such a good dog otherwise.


----------

